# Some close-ups



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Recently I think I've been making some progress both with the camera and in photoshop! Hope you enjoy! 










Danios and WCM are fast, but I manage to get some decent shots




























Najenshan










Community Shot:










Hope these things didn't break your computer. :icon_redf


----------



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

WOW ! Steven, you seem to master everything you try, excellent photos


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

This is nothing. I'm sure you have already, but if not check out some of aquasaur or paradise's threads. I actually think there's one of each a few threads down. :heh:


----------



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

Oh yea, I have seen Paradise;s work here and on TR he is a true master aquarium photographer


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Nice pics!

Sorry if I missed it but what camera/lens are you using?


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

bristle-- really! though I guess he's not too into doing kind of framed-landscape-ish photos like my last photo.

Ekliwoah-- Canon EOS 10D. I'm using the 18-200mm lens from Tamron, for which I have nothing but praise. It's incredibly versatile, and most will find that if they got one they'll only ever need it for almost everything. OOf course for devoted macro you need a real Macro lens, but this lens is just all around good. It's wide view too, so great for whole-tank shots.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Some more I finished editing:


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Beautiful pics Steve!


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Nice pics, Steve!


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Very nice pics - and an excellent lens choice. If more people would buy the right size camera bag and one of these lenses, many of them would never want/need to change lenses. If you're going to buy just one lense to go w/ a camera like that (SLRs in general), (10 to 20 range) - 200mm zoom is the one to get.

Could you add a unedited picture (one of the close-ups) to the thread? I want to see a before-after Photoshop.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Oh, and destroy the magic? 

jk I'll post something later.


----------



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

Great shots Steven!


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

I made this tutorial for PT-- it also shows before and after, ok?


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Brilliant!


----------



## Quantronghoang (Jan 31, 2006)

Really Nice pics Stev!
What Camera that you used?


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Steven, if I were at home and I wanted to print out some of your photos and put them on the walls in my house; could I have permission to do so?


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Lol, the walls of your house dude? Sure, no prob

Quan-- Canon EOS 10D


----------

